# Cube Steaks



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 4, 2021)

My wife made me some cube steak with mushroom gravy over bow tye noodles

The bread is jalapeno/cheese made by a local bread maker.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 4, 2021)

Man I love some good cube steak. Looks delicious


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 4, 2021)

I cook it a lot, but serve it over rice. Homemade mushroom and onion gravy with the emphasis on lots of onions and mushrooms.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 4, 2021)

Looks good.
Jim


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2021)

That looks awesome.  My son made Swedish meatballs on egg noodles tonight . Looks close to the same . Nice meal .


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 4, 2021)

Looks good. Cube steaks are my brothers all time fav


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 5, 2021)

YEAP! My daughter loves cube steak! And yours looks good on top of noodles! 
LIKE!


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2021)

I can't remember the last time I even seen a cube steak.
Richie


----------



## zwiller (Mar 5, 2021)

It's still here but we stopped buying it because it's expensive.  Used to be about the same price as ground beef but is now is steak prices.  Wife likes it the way above but I like it as "swiss steak" with a tomato base.  If it ever comes down again or if I get the do hickey to make it I want to country fried steak.  Never had it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2021)

Wife did a Fine Job!!
Looks Mighty tasty, Rick!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 5, 2021)

zwiller said:


> I want to country fried steak. Never had it.


I was just thinking that !


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 6, 2021)

zwiller said:


> It's still here but we stopped buying it because it's expensive.  Used to be about the same price as ground beef but is now is steak prices.  Wife likes it the way above but I like it as "swiss steak" with a tomato base.  If it ever comes down again or if I get the do hickey to make it I want to country fried steak.  Never had it.



I've got the Weston cuber and have gotten a lot of use out of it. I like to run boneless pork chops thru twice, bread and fry 'em. Makes a great sammich!
Haven't had chicken fried steak since I was a kid, i'll have to give that a shot.


----------

